# Here's Whats Going On...Prayers Please



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Several of you know that I have become involved heavy into (not only into The Word) but involved with a program at the V.A. Hospital. The group counseling twice a week has helped some. I haven't had an urge to drink...well, next week will be 30 days. No big whoop. I'm feeling better now than I have in years. You know, talking more with something to say, laughing more, etc.

Strange how the Lord works though. Here I am in a group twice a week with veterans. Some of these men have no more the IQ of a 15 year old and the vulgarity that is unbelievable. These guys as you can imagine come from a wide range of backgrounds. Many from broken homes but all are substance abusers. A few are on methadone to help with heroin addiction. It's scary but these men are on their last leg. I don't know where they sleep at night. I don't know when they took a bath last.

My church tonight prayed for me that I might rid myself of my shyness, speak the truth and in my best effort, with God's help, witness to as many of these men as possible. Do you think God might have put me in these group meetings after all I have studied for in the last two years just to be in this position and save a few souls? I do.

Strange at it seems, I am absolutely fearless and in the look in these men's eyes I see each one of them searching desparately. So help me God I'm going to do it.

I ask that each of you on 2cool pray that Jesus gives me strength, courage and wisdom to speak, with magic in my voice, so all of them can hear and understand the word of God and through faith turn their lives around and become new through the Holy Spirit. These sessions are Tuesday and Thursday mornings. Please pray. God Bless you all. Thanks, CF?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Happy ,wonderful news. You bet CF, God prepared you for just this, you are ready and able, and I will eagerly pray for not only you but all those seeking and hungry. I have been in similar circumstances. The fear I felt was natural. I asked myself this, God wants me to do this, satan wants me to not do this, whom will I obey. So, I faced my fears and I was blessed beyond my wildest dreams, you will be too, and Kingdom growth will occur, with God using you as His conduit. This is exciting CF, God bless you richly, His hand is on you brother.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

The best thing you can do is memorize the verses of the Bible that mean the most to you. Usually when God speaks to me through a verse, that verse becomes PART of me. I may not remember chapter and verse, but it's still the WORD OF GOD.

When opportunity surfaces with these men, talk the WORD OF GOD to them. Many people who are where they are in their life don't want to be preached to. But you can talk the WORD OF GOD to them, and they don't even have to know that those words are in the Bible. The word of God is powerful, and sharper than a sword. It goes out and accomplishes all that God intends for it to, and it doesn't return void or empty. See, you can make it just like regular conversation.

Be real, be natural. Let them know that God loves them and wants to have a relationship with them. Sin is the barrier that's in the way and prevents that relationship. But God loves them so much that he sent Jesus to pay the penalty for their sins (the wages of sin is death). Jesus bled and died on the cross so that God could mark their sin account "paid in full." If they will ask Jesus to forgive their sins, he will forgive their sins and they will have a relationship with God.

Just ask God to lead you with the opportunity and with the words that will lead them to Jesus. It isn't US who draws them to God. It is the Holy Spirit doing the wooing.

Remember that God isn't as "put off" by their foul words and behavior as we are. They are being who they are - lost people. God loves them just as they are. When they belong to Jesus, it'll be his job to mold them into his likeness. It isn't our job.

Blessings to you as you seek to minister the love of God to these men.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Outstanding work CF! I know that when these men hear you speaking with real conviction that you will start seeing a change in them. Remember that they have to "hear" before they can "believe". I'm sure as God speaks to them through you that you will see the belief in their eyes. They will feel the Holy Spirit pulling on their heart and realize that there is a God that loves them.


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

*Wow*

I will pray for you and the group!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You got my prayers Brother! That is a wonderful vision. They really need you.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*What A Tough Morning*

Seemed I couldn't get a word in edgewise. The facilitator kept trying to control the group and asked questions like, "what are some of the things we all must do to stay away from doing the things we did....like no longer hangin' with even the best friends who still use?" Along with all the shuckin' and jivin' and laughing at some of the dumbest stuff, (about 80% are African-American) and everybody had something to say in length. Don't ask me what it was, I couldn't understand hardly any of it. One brilliant deduction after another. I almost started 'high-fiving' with 'em, too. It was nuts.

I'll keep waiting and when I get that my to speak....it'll come. In reality they are all basically good people. I guess if it were me, I'd have to laugh, too. Geez!! LOL!

I don't know if what my Mom always used to say was cool but she would have said, "But for the Grace of God Go I." CF?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Your willingness to do the Lord's will is the most important part of this whole situation, keep the path.


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

...perhaps you are already witnessing to them by example. Keep letting the light shine through you.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

Flipper said:


> ...perhaps you are already witnessing to them by example. Keep letting the light shine through you.


That would be my take also.

I believe God wants you to "know" these men, listen to them regardless of how trivial it might be, and when it's your turn they'll listen to you.

Reading your first post on this I couldn't help but think that this is the sort of group Jesus himself would visit. I'm praying for you.


----------

